# Figgure out offset



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

ok maybe someone is kind enough to brake this down .. i been racking my head for days now trying to figgure out how they got the answer.. i know the answer already due to the answer key in the book and still racking my brain trying to figgure out how the hell they got the length of pipe (w)
i really hope someone can explain it where i can understand this.. i really trying to learn this.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

This has been discussed at great length here. Do a search.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Depends on how long you can hold the fitting to get the measurement.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

A squared + b squared = c squared


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/45-rolling-offset-formula-1437/


Here. It's in here.


----------



## TC27 (Mar 10, 2012)

i can give you c-c measurements based off the drawing, but not e-e due to not having the fittings in front of me. 

tx - the formula you gave is for a rolling offset, in this case you would use 1.41


----------



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

so tc27 u understand why im lost.. sure i can figgure out the rest of the calcs but im trying to figgure exactly how to get the sizes without having the fittings in front of me .. do i really got to memorize every single fittings size .. there has to be another method?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

What I don't understand.. If that is 2" threaded pipe, why would you need that measurement? How would you put it together with the tee in place?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

You would have to know the fittings you are working with period. If this is for a test are you not allowed to use a fitting book for the takeoff's?


----------



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

504Plumber said:


> What I don't understand.. If that is 2" threaded pipe, why would you need that measurement? How would you put it together with the tee in place?


not sure man came right off the prep test for city of chicago.. http://www.cityofchicago.org/dam/city/depts/bldgs/general/Licensing/Plumber_Study_Guide_012009.pdf scroll down to page 8 u wil see.. i dont know but i understand alot bout this is just racking my f'n brain


----------



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

justme said:


> You would have to know the fittings you are working with period. If this is for a test are you not allowed to use a fitting book for the takeoff's?


 correct... no documents except w.e they give u and a calculator but still its not bout all that i just trying to make sure its something i know.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

H1 and h2 don't matter it's about the vertical measurement


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

TC27 said:


> i can give you c-c measurements based off the drawing, but not e-e due to not having the fittings in front of me.
> 
> tx - the formula you gave is for a rolling offset, in this case you would use 1.41


Tell us how to get the c c measurement plz


----------



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> H1 and h2 don't matter it's about the vertical measurement


 i thought the same thing.. but im sure it has to be .. its in the formula i guess?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I'd use 10" x 1.414 to find v. Then v sq + 10sq = o2 sq. to find o2. Then subtract it from the vertical distance and then subtract take offs


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> H1 and h2 don't matter it's about the vertical measurement


But without knowing the fitting takeoff's I don't know of a way to find the measurement. Maybe someone will come along and tell us a way.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

the_apprentice said:


> i thought the same thing.. but im sure it has to be .. its in the formula i guess?


Nope. It's not. Just to throw u off


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

you have to know the vertical which they give you and the makeup on wye , 45 and the tee.If you know this you can figure for W.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Center to center is 4' 6 3/16"


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

justme said:


> you have to know the vertical which they give you and the makeup on wye , 45 and the tee.If you know this you can figure for W.


I bet they have a fitting book when they take the test or else it's a trick question


----------



## TC27 (Mar 10, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Tell us how to get the c c measurement plz



Vertical is 5'-11 1/2" c-c

o2 measurement is 10" c-c


That leaves 5'-1 1/2" center of 45 to center of tee. 


I don't know how much more info could be pulled off the drawing, unless I'm looking too far into it and there's something obvious I'm overlooking.


----------



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Center to center is 4' 6 3/16"


nope it says its 4'9 3/4 but still .. i guess i got alot of math to catch up on.. anyone know a good book for learning rolling offsets and the math that needs for the journeyman test? Chicago Journeyman test


----------



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

TC27 said:


> Vertical is 5'-11 1/2" c-c
> 
> o2 measurement is 10" c-c
> 
> ...


im about stumped on this.. im just gonna try to move on to the next stuff to learn.. .. well time to hit the books.. thanks everyone for the help.. i appreciate it. u guys are the best though...


----------



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I bet they have a fitting book when they take the test or else it's a trick question


 i sure hope so...


----------



## TC27 (Mar 10, 2012)

the_apprentice said:


> nope it says its 4'9 3/4 but still .. i guess i got alot of math to catch up on.. anyone know a good book for learning rolling offsets and the math that needs for the journeyman test? Chicago Journeyman test



The Pipe Fitter's and Pipe Welder's Handbook, Revised Edition: Thomas W. Frankland: 9780028025001: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It's ward take off book 


Don't need last one.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I got 4' 9" 5/8. Useing that take off info. Thanks tc. I was looking at the 10" offset the other way. Not where it said. O2. Lol. I bet most black fitting are the same


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

http://wardfittings.com/Assets/PDFs/USwebpipecat.pdf

Here's the link for ward Look at cast iron fittings. If I rounded a bit diff I'd got 3/4 But if you get that close you know witch answer to choos


----------



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

what i dont understand is.. on the answer they key they have

c-c = 71 1/2 - 10 = 61 1/2
e-e = 61 1/2 - [( 1 11/16 + 3 1/16) - 2 (1/2) ] = 61 1/2 - 3 3/4 = 57 3/4 
Answer (4'9 3/4)

so i guess the part in teh [] must be the fittings some how


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> What I don't understand.. If that is 2" threaded pipe, why would you need that measurement? How would you put it together with the tee in place?


 left hand and a right hand thread.:whistling2:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> left hand and a right hand thread.:whistling2:


I'll remember to order those next time I need a union...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes 3 3/4 is the take off for the tee and the 45 added together


----------



## TC27 (Mar 10, 2012)

504Plumber said:


> I'll remember to order those next time I need a union...



where would you need a union in this hypothetical piping arrangement? 

screw the tee on.. screw pipe into tee.. screw wye on.. screw pipe into wye branch.. screw 45 on..screw pipe into 45.. screw tee on.. screw the length on pipe into wye to connect to other wye.. screw wye on.. and so on.. ?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

TC27 said:


> where would you need a union in this hypothetical piping arrangement?
> 
> screw the tee on.. screw pipe into tee.. screw wye on.. screw pipe into wye branch.. screw 45 on..screw pipe into 45.. screw tee on.. screw the length on pipe into wye to connect to other wye.. screw wye on.. and so on.. ?


Well, in the drawing it appears the tee is already set. Unless someone is holding it up. If someone is holding it up then what's the need for all the fancy math?


----------



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

504Plumber said:


> Well, in the drawing it appears the tee is already set. Unless someone is holding it up. If someone is holding it up then what's the need for all the fancy math?



lol. i agree


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

You only need a 70 or better to pass. Your test is time limited. Concentrate your study on the sections of your test that are more heavily weighted.

Also if you do not know an answer skip the question and move on. If you have time there is a chance that the test may give you an answer on a skipped question. Use good time management and study your butt off. Good luck.


----------



## ptrap (Jun 19, 2010)

10 inch offset x .707 should give you the rise center to center

I have 7.07 inches of rise

Think that would be center of wye to center of 45 

Subtract that from the vertical measurement

That should now be measurement cl of wye and tee

Subtract end to center measurements 

Then add thread engagement

And not sure what you have

I need some paper and a pencil


----------



## ptrap (Jun 19, 2010)

I thought about this , and I pretty sure I am wrong

10 inch offset would give you a 10 inch rise

Center of wye to center of 45

Subtract the 10 inches from overall vertical measurement

That should leave you with c to c of 45 and tee

Subtract those two fitting allowances c to c from vertical measurement

Then add thread engagement for the 2 fittings


----------



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

ptrap said:


> I thought about this , and I pretty sure I am wrong
> 
> 10 inch offset would give you a 10 inch rise
> 
> ...


i kind of understand all that .. it was figguring out the fitting size .
kind of like when u cut a make up piece thats PVC now u know that a 2" pvc hub is like 1" deep, so u would make your make up about 2 1/4" for your make up between fitting to fitting. i thought maybe there was a solution to figuring out the fittings the same on the threaded, i know the way i was taught was for like example 2" fitting would be a 1" hub, for a 4" fitting would be like a 2" hub and so on.. correct me if im wrong but i know im close.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Close doesn't cut it with threaded fittings . You need to be right on the money.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

When did memorizing fitting take-offs get dropped from our trade?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

When we stooped using threaded cast for dwv. Lol. 2" dwv 90. Is 2 1/4" take off. 4" 90 is 3 3/4 take off.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

TC27 said:


> Vertical is 5'-11 1/2" c-c
> o2 measurement is 10" c-c
> That leaves 5'-1 1/2" center of 45 to center of tee.


The take off for the tee (3.06-.44=2.52") plus the takeoff for the 45 (1.69-.44=1.25") is 3-3/4".
The answer is D.
(5'-1 1/2"-3 3/4")= 4'-9 3/4"

I don't know how one would be able to answer this question correctly without having access to the fitting take offs.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## the_apprentice (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks bro... thats what i was lookin for.. good work


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

the_apprentice said:


> Thanks bro... thats what i was lookin for.. good work


The appendix of that book has all the fitting take offs you will need for a long time for steel, hub, no-hub, copper, PVC, and flanged fittings. Order the book if you are serious about this trade.


----------

